# Cakes to DIE FOR!



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all -- 

Knowing everyone loves a good edible creepy cake on their party table - I thought you would enjoy this link to a very cool story about cakes that will make you back away from the table -- Hopefully they taste good - b cuz if looks could kill -- well....you just can't judge a cake by its cover! Enjoy!
*








http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/145607


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

whoa!!!! I could not even make that!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well - how about this one? *


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWW.... The thorax (#11) on the link.... wow... just wow.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Wait.... I wonder if she, the 'one' who made the thorax, is on the forum. Leigh also was on Halloween Wars... she's gotta be on here... are you on here?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I know , right?! LOL Well these are waaay too gross for me to even THINK about eating -- but still, way cool. SO glad you like the link! *


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

I actually ate the thorax and melting head cakes. They were delicious. Seriously.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I made a thorax cake a few years ago for a friend's party. I used pictures from Make magazine to make mine, not sure who they got the idea from. Nobody seemed to have trouble eating it, lol


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

That's the same cake! It was in the Halloween issue of Make.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

ACK! Those are so gross. I wonder how many people actually ate them or were suddenly "full" when they were wheeled out.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

they are very well made,, have to say i'd think twice before i ate them...lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very gross. Not for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wilton's website has had a few different cool skull cakes made with their 3D Skull Pan. I think they've been mentioned or linked to before. Tonight I saw what I think is a more recent one that I liked alot: Dead Head Skull Cake


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those cakes are all really cool Seems that there are few who would be willing to do a taste test of them...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome! (yeah, I'm a bit late.)


----------

